# Using early pregnancy test after trigger and IUI



## solo mum trier (Jul 6, 2017)

HI, 
I'm new to this forum and sending myself a bit crazy so I'm hoping people can help so here goes..... I had ovitrell (250) trigger last Monday, then IUI on Tuesday. I did the test it out approach with some chepo pregnancy tests. I was positive on Sunday (didn't test Monday) and Tuesday (so 1 week from IUI) I was negative. Again yesterday (Weds) I was negative. 

Today I did a clear blue early test and at first I was negative but then a few hours later I saw it had got a faint line. The test says it can measure hcg at 10ml level but I think the cheapo ones were only like 25ml. It literally took hours for it to change to a positive, not sure how many exactly but 4 hours after it was still negative so maybe like 5-6 hours later. 

Could this faint line mean I am pregnant (with a very low HCG level) or is it because the early test is SO sensitive it is still picking up the trigger meds from me triggering last Monday (today is Thursday)? It took so long to turn a faint line that clearly whatever it is its a REALLY low level but I'm sending myself crazy not knowing if this is a low level left from the trigger or just the start of a real pregnancy. 

Thanks so much. I'm sure lots of you know how hard this is. 

xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

How many days are you post IUI or DPO (days past ovulation?) it could well be the start of something, especially if you have had negatives prior to this, however they do tell you to discard any pregnancy test after 10 mins as they can be unreliable so your best bet is to keep testing.

Good luck hope you get a nice strong bfp


----------



## solo mum trier (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah that's true. I think I'm wishing it was positive so much I'll believe anything! Well I was triggered on Monday 26th June so guess I ovulated on the 27th so does that make today day 9 (or day 10)?


----------

